# iPod nano 1G, Linux et vidéo



## SuperCed (1 Avril 2008)

Je voudrais connaître vos expériences concernant Linux sur iPod. J'ai vu qu'il y avait d'autres sujet, mais ils ont l'air plutôt vieux. J'aimerais donc savoir ou ça en est en 2008.

Je demande surtout à ceux qui ont déjà installé Linux sur leur iPod nano.

J'ai plein de questions :
- Est-ce qu'on peut garder un "dual boot" système normal du iPod + Linux et choisir au lancement?
- Est-ce que vous avez réussi à regarder des vidéos dans une qualité correcte bien que l'écran soit tout petit?
- Est-il vrai que la taille des vidéos (le poids des fichiers) est grosse par rapport à un AVI normal? Si oui, combien pèse un film complet sur un iPod nano?
- Est-ce que les jeux sur Linux sont sympas?
- Quel installeur avez vous utilisé? Quels sont ceux qui existent pour ce type d'appareil?

Bref, vos impressions sur cette manip en général...

Merci!


----------



## tantoillane (2 Avril 2008)

Donc ton iPod est bien un de 1er génération ? Celui qui ressemble à l'iPod classic version 5. Comme celui là

Tu as de la chance ça commence bien ! Par contre ce n'est qu'un début, car la deuxième étape c'est restauration oblige !

Pour info, avant que je me lance chaud bouillant à décrire le protocole voici quelques informations bonnes à savoir.

1) IpodLinux ne détruira pas ton iPod (en tous cas pas celui ci, après ne vas pas essayer avec l'iPod 6G, ça sentirais mauvais dans l'appart) Seul risque : faire un peu trop travailler le disque dur, mais TU ES UN grand chanceux, le nano n'a pas de disque dur !
2) Fait une sauvegarde de ce que tu as deçu avant de commencer. Si tu n'as que de la musique et que cette musique est dans iTunes, alors ça va.
3) il est probable que tu te casses le nez plusieurs fois avec iPodLinux, faut aimer ça, c'est tout !
4) iPodLinux t'apporteras des dizaines de jeux, tous plus débiles les uns que les autres, mais tous du niveau de ceux qu'il y a sur le firmware apple (parachute, solitaire, ....) ainsi que idoom (amusant, il est vrai)
5) Le dual boot que se fait grace à iPodLoader2 marche très bien !
6) Les vidéos marche de mieux en mieux, le son est maintenant avec la video, et la taille a été divisée par beaucoup. La taille des vidéos dépend notamment de la taille de ton écran, je n'ai pas d'ipod nano, mais ça doit pas être horrible, horrible ! (je dirais 1,5 - 2 fois te poids d'un fichier avi classique)
7) Dernière chose : le site d'iPodLinux qui est une vraie mine même sans comprendre l'anglais, c'est pas trop dur, faut juste faire un effort (car si tu veux iPodLinux faudra y mettre du tiens, je ne t'enverrais pas le tuto "iPodLinux en trois étape et 4 secondes" de toutes façons c'est pas possible.
8) dernière des dernières choses : iPodLinux bouffe encore beaucoup de batterie ...


----------



## SuperCed (2 Avril 2008)

C'est bien le même iPod.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un installeur plus simple sur Windows.
En tous cas, si les 2 système tournent en même temps, c'est génial.
Ca me permettra d'utiliser Linux que lorsque j'en ai besoin, c'est à dire pour voir de la vidéo ou pour jouer.

Génial! 

Pour encoder les vidéos dans le bon format, c'est facile?
Pour la vidéo, ça veut dire qu'un film entier pèse à peu près 1.2Go sur le disque? Arf...


----------



## tantoillane (2 Avril 2008)

Pour encoder c'est le parcours du combattant

edit : c'est là : http://www.ipodlinux.org/Mv_player/Video_Converters#Mac j'utilise la méthode 2 remixée à ma façon 






.


----------



## SuperCed (3 Avril 2008)

La vidéo, c'est du BMP?!!! Ya pas de compression?!!!
Ca doit être super lourd!

Ca enlève pas mal d'intérêt. A croire que le iPod a vraiment du mal a décompresser de l'image. Pourtant, sur les photos, ça a l'air de marcher assez rapidement...

Bizarre qu'il y ait même pas une gestion du JPEG ou du MPEG1 pour le décodage de la vidéo...


----------



## tantoillane (3 Avril 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> La vidéo, c'est du BMP?!!! Ya pas de compression?!!!
> Ca doit être super lourd!
> 
> Ca enlève pas mal d'intérêt. A croire que le iPod a vraiment du mal a décompresser de l'image. Pourtant, sur les photos, ça a l'air de marcher assez rapidement...
> ...




En fait il y a deux problèmes : le processeur qui n'est pas cadencé bien haut, et la complexité des formats vidéos. As-tu essayé MacMV ? Chez moi il plante, mais peut-être que chez toi il marche ...


----------



## tantoillane (3 Avril 2008)

Bon, en fait j'ai réessayé MacMV. L'auteur de ce merveilleux soft à changé pas mal de choses depuis mon dernier essaie. Ça marche maintenant très bien, la seule chose est de s'armer de patiente, car il n'y a pas de barre d'avancement, et ça dur un certain temps. Mais ça marche. Niveau taille je peux donc te dire. J'ai converti une vidéo de 2 minutes 49 secondes et elle fait 30,7 Mo. Cependant j'ai un iPod photo soit 38720 pixels alors que tu as un iPod nano soit 176*132 = 23232 soit 1,6 fois moins. Tu devrais donc avoir un fichier de 18,4 Mo pour la même durée. Si tu ajoute à ça, que tu diminuer la nombre d'image par seconde sans que la qualité en dépende de façon significative c'est plus trop mal.


----------



## SuperCed (3 Avril 2008)

C'est assez correcte finalement.

Faudra que j'essaye...
Je crois qu'il y a un installeur facile pour Windows.
Je vais tester ça quand j'aurai un moment.


----------



## tantoillane (3 Avril 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> C'est assez correcte finalement.
> 
> Faudra que j'essaye...
> Je crois qu'il y a un installeur facile pour Windows.
> Je vais tester ça quand j'aurai un moment.





Yo, yo, yo, yo .... 










En quel format est ton iPod ? Est-ce qu'il est en HFS ou en FAT-32 ? Car l'installeur facile windows n'est pas au top selon mes souvenirs et de toutes façons un iPod formaté en HFS n'est pas lisible sur PC.
Qu'est-ce que tu as sur l'iPod dans Réglages => infos ?​


----------



## SuperCed (3 Avril 2008)

Ben ça me dérange pas de le reformater moi...
Et puis Windows, je suis pas contre si ça permet d'installer facilement le Linux...
Bien sur je préfère MacOS X, mais si je peux faire pplus simple sur Windows, je ferai comme ça.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Avril 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> Ben ça me dérange pas de le reformater moi...
> Et puis Windows, je suis pas contre si ça permet d'installer facilement le Linux...
> Bien sur je préfère MacOS X, mais si je peux faire pplus simple sur Windows, je ferai comme ça.




Comprends moi bien : je ne suis pas sur mac donc contre windows, j'ai essayé windows et je suis allé sur mac, c'est différent. En fait, ça fait déjà un peu plus de trois ans que j'ai découvert iPodLinux, et au début l'installation à partir d'OS X c'était pas du gâteau (forcément la communauté compte moins de membre que celle de windows). M'enfin j'avais réussi et ça c'était terminé que j'en avais même fait un tuto sur mon site, tout fière d'avoir réussi  . Bien évidemment j'avais aussi essayé l'installeur windows et c'est bien pour cela que je te dis qu'il ne marche pas.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Avril 2008)

Je crois que je t'ai un peu fait peur. Bon alors si tu veux essayer iPodLinux, allons-y !

Tu essaies avec Windows, puisse que tu en as envie. Et puis si ça marche pas sous windows on fera avec le mac. Et bien c'est tout simple.


Avec windows
1) Tu branches l'iPod
2) Dans iTunes tu vérifie qu'il est bien "activer l'utilisation comme disque dur"
3) Tu télécharges et installes ça
4) tu lances l'installation avec l'installeur et tu te laisses guidé.

5) Si ça capote et que l'iPod bug tu reviens. Si ça marche, tu reviens aussi, j'ai besoin de savoir s'ils ont progresser depuis mon dernier test


----------

